# Mri Scan Small Bowel Study?



## porter89xxx

Hi everyone has anyone ever had a mri small bowel study, it says that i have to drink a preperation drink and the scan will start an hour after drinking this, just wondering what this is? and has anyone had this test before and it showing anything?


----------



## Keona

Hi porter89xxx
I am having one on June 8th.   I was told I may be getting contrast dye through i.v along with sedation.  They can't completely sedate b/c they will ask you to hold your breath.   I have also heard of people having to drink the contrast like in an upper gi series (barium??)..   I read in medical journals that it is one of the best and safest (no radiation) to check for Crohn's.  They can see narrowing of the intestines and thickening of the walls, etc. easily.   Colonoscopies of the small bowel are apparently difficult for them to do/reach.
Good luck on your test and sorry I couldn't have been more helpful.  I would be interested in hearing how yours went!
________
Dc marijuana dispensaries


----------



## Keona

oh ya, they also give you a drug that slows down your bowels.
________


----------



## porter89xxx

I have  no idea what it is it just said it was aprep drinking maybe something like barium im not sure


----------



## daisy_dueller

I was diagnosed with CD by MRI. The drink they give you is kind of a milky consistency...if you're lucky, they'll have flavours for you to choose from. I wasn't sedated at all...I think thet would only do that if you were claustrophobic. I listened to Frank Sinatra the whole time.


----------



## Mazen

Yes. I had this before I underwent surgery. You drink this stuff which was clear but yucky half hour before, and then before the scan they gave me Bentyl. don't know why? But my scan showed a fistula, abscesses and inflammation; it's also supposed to be safer than a CT scan (less radiation)


----------



## Keona

OH CRAP!   I was hoping they would give me everything through I.V.   I am claustrophobic.. I crawled out the last time I had one done    This time they're giving me something.
________


----------



## porter89xxx

Hi everyone so just come back from my mri scan today and i fainted! So embarrasing i had crampy pains in my tummy in the needle room prior to going in for scan and the radiographer went out the room and i couldnt breathe and just went. The scan itself was okay it is really noisy and quite claustrophobic i had to drink this clear solution drink wasnt very nice and then had a dye injected in. Results should be back with my gastro next week please god let it show something


----------



## Astra

Fingers crossed now that you get some answers, and well done, it's all over now!!
xxx


----------



## Minxy

Porter89XXX -- they usually give mannitol solution before an MRI small bowel scan. It is gloopy in texture, and has to be warmed to make it thin enough for drinking. It is flavoured with some kind of synthetic fruity taste, not nice, but bearable to drink.   The worst thing about the mannitol is it usually causes diarrhoea, particularly in people with sensitive bowels, such as those with IBD.
In my case it happened within 10 minutes of me starting to drink it, and I had to make an urgent dash for the toilet every 5 minutes after that.  I had to drink 1.5 litres of the stuff in 45 minutes and it was very hard going!   They also give another small glass of an anti-nausea medication.  

They give the contrast through IV and also the Bentyl.

I chose to have an MRI scan rather than another CT scan as I did not want any further exposure to ionising radiation.  The MRI is considered equivalent to the CT scan in its usefulness as a diagnostic tool, but is not as good as a small bowel barium enema, which gets much better pictures of the bowel wall and any strictures. 

But many patients do not like the small bowel barium enema as it involves a nasogastric tube and having the small bowel filled with cold water and put under pressure. And the patient needs to be fully conscious.  The test is not done so much these days, and the Wireless Endoscopy (Pillcam) is often done instead.

Good luck with your MRI scan, I hope it finds something to explain your symptoms.


----------



## JMitch

I had this test Friday, which was my second one. This test preparation was a lot different than the first. For this one, I was not allowed to eat for 36 hours prior to the test and had to drink a glass of milk (24 oz) one hour prior to the procedure. When I arrived, rather than drinking prep, I had to drink a liter of water. This was my prep. When I got home, I did some research online and found water is new for this and is being used as a new type of prep for these scans. I was happy I didn't have to drink the 'nasty stuff'. Still awaiting my results.


----------



## Minxy

@JMitch -- very interested to hear about using water in an MRI scan....
If drinking the milk is an essential part of the procedure I wonder what they would give patients to drink who are allergic to dairy ?  Would soy milk work just as well perhaps?


----------



## Keona

OOhhh...there is a God.... Thanks Mitch, just what I wanted to hear...no drinking nasty thick goop   When they wanted you to drink milk, how long did they tell you before you had the test?  I'm assuming you did that at home.
________


----------



## Wish2BCrohnsFree

porter89xxx said:
			
		

> Hi everyone has anyone ever had a mri small bowel study, it says that i have to drink a preperation drink and the scan will start an hour after drinking this, just wondering what this is? and has anyone had this test before and it showing anything?


I believe you are talking about a Small Bowel Follow Through and if so, I have had a few. You will drink a pink chalky milkshake substance that provides a contrast medium to enable a better view of your intestines. 
It is VERY important to drink LOTS of water AFTER the procedure to assist with flushing the substance out of your system. It hardens and can be painful to pass so if you drink lots, it will pass quicker. If not, and it hardens into little golf balls, well if you have strictures, that can cause further problems. All the best to you.


----------



## JMitch

I had my appt scheduled for 1130, had to arrive at 1030 and drink 24oz of milk at 0930. When I got there they wanted me to drink more milk, but gave me the option of water when I told the tech it really messed with my stomach. I really expected to drink the nasty stuff and was surprised I didn't have to. I came home and looked it up thinking the tech maybe forgot to give me the prep. The info I found said water as a form of prep is rather new and is not used everywhere. Where you go they might not offer that, so it might be best to go there thinking you will drink it instead of being upset about having to do so.


----------



## Tantija

Dear all!
I had a MRI scan on 11th of March. Yes, you have to drink some stuff one hour before the scan and do not eat 8 hours before that as well. Also I had 2 injections, one to relax the muscules and other one to die the blood. The stuff you drink is not so bad, I was expecting something more worse ) But it started to expand in my intestines much later in the evening and I felt like I am going to blow up ) The scan is not scary at all. I did not have any discomfort during the scan.
I hope it will be useful for you to know )


----------



## Alk222

*MRI complete now Feeling horrible!*

Dear All,
I just found this forum and am amazed how many people are echoing my thoughts. I just completed my MRI to rule in CD or out. I feel like it is sick to think this but I hope they can finally find what is wrong to begin a treatment plan. I really think I have CD, as I have had text book symptoms, the last straw was a kidney stone made of Calcium oxalate and my attacks have become more frequent. 
The MRI was interesting (I have a bad back so have had MRIs before). If your lucky you'll get put in one that gives your head a little room to almost poke out... Almost. They made me drink the Barium an 1 hour before the test and then 30 mins before- nasty stuff, I have an extra low tolerance for things that make me nauseas and the Barium definitely did that almost lost it but held on. The Barium started to go through my system really fast- I had to run to the restroom about 10 mins after drinking the solution and kept on going every 10-15 mins. When we finally got me into the MRI they gave me the stuff to slow your bowels-WARNING they tell you this will make you nauseous, but really you will feel horrible!!after being injected I had a horrible hot flash followed by horrible nausea, and then i had to run to the bathroom straight away. After the slowing the bowel they the injected contrast... Which of course gave me the warm tingly feeling like I had to pee. I still felt pretty nauseous after leaving and went home to sleep off the horrible feeling... I woke up feeling extra horrible headache, nausea, sore throat, body aches, and high fever... Fun! No sure what happened but it definitely feels like my body is rejecting it self... I am guessing I am coming down with a cold (I have a horrible immune system), but plan on calling the doc in the am to make sure... I would live to hear if anyone else has had these side effects.

Thanks,
Autumn


----------



## shaun94

*MRI today!*

I had this today I had to drink about 1.5 pints of a solution i think it was mannitol, with blackcurrant juice, it tasted fine, just like blackcurrant! I then got into a hospital gown as my clothes had too much metal to go into the scanner like that. I then got a needle in my arm and the nurse told me that they would put in something to dye my blood to make my vessels visible. The scan was fine, had the radio on along with the nurses instructions about my breathing she then told me they were going to put in the liquid and i felt a sudden rush of cold up my arm I would say this was the most unpleasant part of the whole day. I have however had stomach pains this evening and I'm thinking this was a result of the mannitol? Shaun, 16, Scotland.


----------



## Hot Tub

I had a small bowel mri last week and before I finished drinking the litre of clear fluid, I had to rush to the toilet to deal with a sudden attack of diarrhea. I informed the scan technician and he told me that it could not have gone through me that fast. I had an interesting twenty minutes in the scanner, keeping my buttocks clenched whilst holding my breath. Afterwards the tech told me that the fluid had gone right through me, because he could see it on the scanner, and he told me that something must be wrong for it to have acted like that.

Has anyone else had this experience and if so, is it cause for alarm? Incidentally, what is the purpose of the small bowel scan - what are they looking for?


----------



## Ihurt

I had an MRE of the small bowel and that crap I drank gave me horrid diarreha. It is NOT uncommon at all. Put it this way, if your gut was empty before the test, you drank all the stuff which I might add has a TON of artificial sweetners in it( saccarhin and sucrose) which is known to cause awful diarrhea in a lot of people. I drank the stuff and believe me, I had to run to the toliet as soon as I had the test completed. The MRE only took about 20 minutes. I had a good tech who told me if you follow directions and dont move a muscle, he could get it done in 20 minutes and he did. But that stuff went through me too. I think it is normal for it to do that. I mean you were basically drinking laxatives( that is what artificial sweetners are really, they are irritant to the intestines..).


They are looking for inflammation in the small bowel and any narrowings..








Hot Tub said:


> I had a small bowel mri last week and before I finished drinking the litre of clear fluid, I had to rush to the toilet to deal with a sudden attack of diarrhea. I informed the scan technician and he told me that it could not have gone through me that fast. I had an interesting twenty minutes in the scanner, keeping my buttocks clenched whilst holding my breath. Afterwards the tech told me that the fluid had gone right through me, because he could see it on the scanner, and he told me that something must be wrong for it to have acted like that.
> 
> Has anyone else had this experience and if so, is it cause for alarm? Incidentally, what is the purpose of the small bowel scan - what are they looking for?


----------



## Hot Tub

Thanks. I'm a bit puzzled - I had a colonoscopy which showed inflammation, but my specialist told me it was nothing to worry about, then sent me for a small bowel mri. If it is nothing to worry about, why the mri?


----------



## xX_LittleMissValentine_Xx

The MRI could show the full extent of the inflammation, as the colonoscopy can only go so far. Was it an abdominal or pelvic MRI scan?


----------



## Hot Tub

I don't know, all the form said was 'small bowel'.


----------



## Angellica

Hi All

I stumbled accross this support group and am so pleased I am not the only one out there going through this 

Last week I had the pleasure of a colonoscopy which didnt really show anything up - apart from the severe pain I had as it reached the area where I get pain (around the cepum- not sure if thats how its spelt).

I am booked in on Thursday to have the MRI scan- and by all means it sounds like I should be more worried about that then the butt camera! - although I guess I can enjoy loosing a couple of pounds after drinking the stuff:tongue: - 

Is it just me, or does anyone else feel like maybe its all in their head.  I know I get pain, terrible pain, but then when nothing is found I start questionning myself. - its becomming a real drag!

Angie


----------



## Hot Tub

Hi Angie,

I believe that a lot of bowel problems are stress-related, which is easily proved - soldiers getting diarrhea before a battle, or more mundanely, someone who suffers it before going on holiday for example, or before a job interview. So it is probable that someone who is nervous or insecure would experience long-term effects from stress, which would result in bowel problems.


----------



## Tracey1788

I had my mre booked today at 2.30pm and arrived an hour early as requested. I starved from 6.30pm the night before and only drank black coffee and lucozade up until it was time for my scan. 

On arrival I was given a bottle of 1L Mannitol to drink within a period of 20 minutes. It kinda tasted like a cough medicine. It didn't taste that great so I held my nose and swallowed the whole lot as fast as I could. I was then asked to change into a gown and then I was taken to have a cannula inserted and then shown into the scanning room. 

I laid on my tummy and some buscopan was injected and then about 15 minutes later a contrast was injected. My scan took about an hour and I was asked periodically to hold my breath. I wore headphones and listened to a cd whilst the scanner was running. I am claustaphobic but found lying on my tummy comfortable plus there was air con inside the machine. Once the scan was over I was advised to wait for 20 minutes incase I got diarrhoea but as I live 15 mins away from the hospital I chose to go home and risk it. 

Its now 5 hours post mre and my tummy is growling at me. I ate a sandwich an hour ago and no sign of any diarrhoea yet. Fingers crossed for good results. I thought my experience was worth sharing with others who may be facing this kind of scan.

Just to update - no Diarrhoea this morning only pencil thin stools but that's normal for me since being unwell


----------



## Hot Tub

Well done! Let's hope that you will not experience any further 'discomforts' and  a good night's sleep should see you right.


----------



## Ihurt

ughh, I had an MRE and had to drink some nasty crap. It was light yellow in color and I sweet in taste. I believe it also was full of that artificial sweetner stuff. IT made so SOOOOO sick. I hardly got out of the machine and I was running to the toilet with awful Diarrhea all day long. I would NEVER drink that poison again.  I even asked before hand to make sure there was no inactive ingredients in it due to me being sensitive. I knew when I started drinking it that the tech lied when he said there were none. I cannot tolerate ANY of those fake sugars at all. I will never drink that stuff again. They will have to come up with something without all that fake sugar stuff..... I am glad to did ok, that is great. Hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## 723crossroads

Angellica said:


> Hi All
> 
> I stumbled accross this support group and am so pleased I am not the only one out there going through this
> 
> Last week I had the pleasure of a colonoscopy which didnt really show anything up - apart from the severe pain I had as it reached the area where I get pain (around the cepum- not sure if thats how its spelt).
> 
> I am booked in on Thursday to have the MRI scan- and by all means it sounds like I should be more worried about that then the butt camera! - although I guess I can enjoy loosing a couple of pounds after drinking the stuff:tongue: -
> 
> Is it just me, or does anyone else feel like maybe its all in their head.  I know I get pain, terrible pain, but then when nothing is found I start questionning myself. - its becomming a real drag!
> 
> Angie


Yes occasionally I convince myself that it is just gas or an allergy, but then there was that colonoscopy in 2011 that said otherwise. But last catscan showed nothing and yet I am sick as a dog half the time. Diarrhea and other symptoms of crohns. Can't wait for the pillcam.:ybatty:


----------



## Angellica

723crossroads said:


> Yes occasionally I convince myself that it is just gas or an allergy, but then there was that colonoscopy in 2011 that said otherwise. But last catscan showed nothing and yet I am sick as a dog half the time. Diarrhea and other symptoms of crohns. Can't wait for the pillcam.:ybatty:



I just have my results back from MRI and supposedly everything is normal, so now back to square one.  Im still in pain but not allowed to take anything as my consultant doesnt want to mask any of it up.  I am glad everything is normal, but that does now leave the question as to what the hell it is?


----------



## NomadWarMachine

Hi

I'm having an MRI scan  on my small intestine this Friday.  I had one on my bladder recently and had a panic attack at the beginning, but was ok once it started.  

I'm going to get something to sedate me, but I was really wondering how far into the scanner you go for this - my head was sticking out for the last one and that was ok.


----------



## Ihurt

Hey there,

I had to have an MRE of the small bowel last year. I am severely claustrophobic too. You will be all the way in the scanner, your whole body. This is what I did and it worked. I told the technician  that I was severely claustrophobic before hand. I brought with me a blindfold( actually I got one of those eye blinders they give you when you go on a plane to cover your eyes). I put this on before I even entered the room where the scanner was. The tech was very nice and understanding about it. He guided me to the machine. Because I did not see it before hand I did fine, no issues. This worked for me. It is mind over matter. Having the blind fold on did the trick. It was like I went in their blind. I kept my eyes closed the whole time too even with the blind fold on. It is just an idea and I thought I would pass it along.


----------



## NomadWarMachine

Thank you - that is a really good idea.  I know I will be ok, because I was last time, but it's just a bit panicky now.


----------



## Addie726

Hello!  Just wondering if anyone has gone lately for the MRI with the contrast? I am worrying myself sick. I had the CT with contrast and after I started drinking it had to be running to rest room with terrible Diarrhea. The CT scan is fast but the MRI takes at least 45 min, without moving. I know i need it done, but what do they do for people that have a problem and not be bale to make it that long without running to restroom. Any advice would be helpful, i am making myself sicker just thinking about it. Thank-you


----------



## Hot Tub

Hi,

I had the MRI scan done and I started experiencing diarrhea even before the drink was finished. I had to go to the loo a couple of times before going in to the MRI scan and I told the tech this. I laid in the machine and managed to keep my buttocks clenched tightly, long enough to get the scan done. Towards the end when the tech came over the auto com to tell me that it would only be another ten minutes, I screamed at him to "Get a bloody move on!" I managed to hang on and raced out to the loo, but the situation had eased a little by then.

I wish you the best of luck and please remember that the staff at the hospital have seen it all before.


----------



## Ihurt

Oh yeah, same thing happened to me HotTub! I will NEVER drink that crap again! It caused me severe diarrhea and messed up my whole stomach and I itched from that stuff. I was a bit mad because I asked the tech what the ingredients were in that contrast you have to drink. He said just barium! He lied. It was full of that fake sugar crap! I cannot tolerate that stuff at all! Also the glucagon shot they give made me sick as a dog as well. I almost threw up in the machine. Thank God I was able to keep it down. I was sick for over three days after that test. I also got a infection(UTI) due to that stupid Glucagon shot! My regular primary care doctor told me that the glucagon is like a massive steroid, it plateau's your immune system. She said that likely left my immune system vulnerable. In any event, I think if I ever have to go through that again, I will only do it if they find something else for me to drink. I will never drink that stuff again.....


----------



## Addie726

Thank-you both for your message. I am so afraid to go, because of the problem I had when i drank the same solution for the CT. It was right after I started drinking I had instant "D". My family keeps telling me, "you just have to do it" but they dont understand because they haven't been through it. I only weigh 100lb.'s and I have had 17 inches of bowel removed, so i think it makes it even worse.


----------



## Ihurt

Is there anyway you could ask if there is a way to do it without drinking that stuff? I mean there has to be. There are people out there who are allergic to that stuff( I mean I wont drink it again because it made me itch all over). I remember reading on here in an older post about a woman who said she also could not tolerate that stuff and was able to just drink rice milk and it did the job. They were able to get good pictures. I would talk to the doctor and explain your concerns to him. There has to be an alternative. I mean like I said, there are people who just cannot tolerate that stuff at all..


----------



## Addie726

I did ask the Tec and they have to use that solution to highlight the area of the colon. There is nothing eles you can drink, he said its the best test they have to get a good picture of that area.I dont doubt that , its just what it does to me i know i can lay there for 45 min. I have a lot of adhesion and they have been causing bowel obstructions. Luckily the last one I need a operation for was in 2000, but i have been getting them frequently now, and they just put me on liquids and it has got untwisted by itself. But i worry the next time i may not be so luckily. I am glad I found this site, I just feel like the people on here understand, because you have all been having similar issues. Thanks!


----------



## Hot Tub

I'm sorry to hear about your problems, but I'm sure that you will be alright. It may be possible for you to drink the fluid a bit earlier, so that any nasty effects have passed before you go into the tunnel. After a couple of visits to the loo I was alright.


----------



## Tantija

Addie726 said:


> Thank-you both for your message. I am so afraid to go, because of the problem I had when i drank the same solution for the CT. It was right after I started drinking I had instant "D". My family keeps telling me, "you just have to do it" but they dont understand because they haven't been through it. I only weigh 100lb.'s and I have had 17 inches of bowel removed, so i think it makes it even worse.


Hi. Here in UK we have to drink stuff what expands inside to allow them to see better and we have 2 injections: 1 with iodine as a contrast in a blood vessel and buscopan to stop intestines moving. I guess that stuff what expands blocks everything inside for a while. 
I understand you very well as I have been there. Have you considered SCD diet?
All the best.


----------



## Ihurt

I do remember talking with a friend of mine after I had it done. I was telling her how awful that stuff that I drank made me feel. Her husband is a doctor and told her that they "can" do this test without the oral contrast. They just do not like to as it will make their job a bit harder. It is true that the contrast helps the intestines become more visible. BUT, with a very trained specialist, they can read the scan without having to drink all that crap. They just don't like to, and you probably do get a little bit better picture with the contrast. Another thing is that they have to have an alternative. I mean what happens to people who are severely allergic to that stuff. I know LOTS of people who cannot ingest ANY fake sugars( which that stuff is filled with). That is what gives the diarrhea I believe. Also another reason they have you drink that stuff is because they need the intestine to be expanded, which is why they give you so much to drink. That is why I was thinking drinking something else, like rice milk or something would do the same thing, it would expand the gut in order for them to see better without making you so sick. Is there any way you can talk to your GI about it. Maybe they will work with you on it.


----------



## Addie726

I also had my Ileum removed. Do you have issues with scar tissue? I have not heard anything about the SCD diet, but I am going to look it up. Does the B 12 shot seem to help?


----------



## Tantija

Addie726 said:


> I also had my Ileum removed. Do you have issues with scar tissue? I have not heard anything about the SCD diet, but I am going to look it up. Does the B 12 shot seem to help?


Hi, I guess these questions are for me . Sorry what do you mean by issues with csar tissue please? I do not think that B12 helps with Crohn,s in any way. It is just that ileum should be involved in vitamins B absorbtion and once we do not have it we have to get it from outside. I am an activist of SCD diet. It did change my life a lot. It did not heal Crohn's but i fell much much better. I do not loose weight at all now, my blood test does not show any inflamation, no pain, no cramps, better stool.


----------



## Addie726

I have Scar tissue (adhesion's) It forms from having multiple abdominal surgery's. So at the point where they did my resection I have a narrowing. That is what is causing my pain and blockages. I am not on any Crohns medication, my problems are all stemmed now from the scar tissue. My daughter and my sister are both on Remicade IV drip medication every 8 weeks, but has really helped them.


----------



## Prologue

Ihurt said:


> ughh, I had an MRE and had to drink some nasty crap. It was light yellow in color and I sweet in taste. I believe it also was full of that artificial sweetner stuff. IT made so SOOOOO sick. I hardly got out of the machine and I was running to the toilet with awful Diarrhea all day long. I would NEVER drink that poison again.  I even asked before hand to make sure there was no inactive ingredients in it due to me being sensitive. I knew when I started drinking it that the tech lied when he said there were none. I cannot tolerate ANY of those fake sugars at all. I will never drink that stuff again. They will have to come up with something without all that fake sugar stuff..... I am glad to did ok, that is great. Hope everything turns out ok.


hahahahaha yes!!!!!! I just had one done today and i felt the same way.  I was nauseous while drinking it! I nearly puked when they injected me with some glyco what ever the heck. The test was simple, just all the crap they stuck in me made it terrible! Gotta find dat crohns though.


----------



## Goldilocks

I guess I'm late to the party. I recently had one of these, and I could have sworn that one of the techs said the stuff was Miralax, though I can't be entirely certain. Anyways, they wanted me to drink three cups (plastic cups, might have been 12oz. each) of the slippery clear liquid (relatively tasteless or at least without notable flavor except a little bit of an aftertaste that's hard to describe). They offered Crystal Light to make it better, though I turned it down; they later also offered to mix it with apple juice. I struggled with drinking it, but I have trouble drinking large quantities of water, as well, which I told them. I made it through maybe 1.5 cups, though I'm not sure exactly how much, as I switched to room temperature liquid from cold part way through the first cup. I couldn't really tolerate much more without vomiting. One of the techs wasn't sure whether they'd be able to do the test; a different one just urged me to take another couple gulps if I could and ran my test. She said afterwards that everything was adequately coated (what the tech said was the purpose of the liquid). I did have some mild cramping during the exam, but nothing too bad; I had diarrhea a few hours later, though ... and my stool has been irregular and less formed since (it was fine before the test). I do wonder if that stuff screwed up my flora/fauna.

Seeing some of these comments mentioning milk as an alternative makes me really curious ... I can drink a considerably larger quantity of milk at a time than I can of water or that prep. liquid (I don't know why). I'm definitely going to ask my doctor about that.


----------



## brooklyn23

I think I had that one done a while back. Like way way back. 2011. Don't drink the barium prep too quickly. I ended up throwing most of it up.


----------



## CalMom

Hi All. I am new to this Forum. Just found it today. My son has Crohn's and had the MRE for the small bowel this past August when he was still 12 years old. He did have to drink a barium-like substance and he did have contrast via an IV. He was awake the whole time and was fine the whole time - lucky him. He could not drink all of the concoction though. It was just too much for him to consume and we were pushing our luck keeping him from throwing up. He is really sensitive to new tastes (one of his issues I think is a result of his health history). The milk/water combination would be much better for kids I would think.
Good luck with your test.


----------



## warrior2

Angelica, could it be ibs instead if ibd? i dont think i saw what your symptoms were other then pain upper area??


----------



## Blu's Tale

porter89xxx said:


> Hi everyone so just come back from my mri scan today and i fainted! So embarrasing i had crampy pains in my tummy in the needle room prior to going in for scan and the radiographer went out the room and i couldnt breathe and just went. The scan itself was okay it is really noisy and quite claustrophobic i had to drink this clear solution drink wasnt very nice and then had a dye injected in. Results should be back with my gastro next week please god let it show something




I have a small bowel MRI on Monday because although my colonoscopy showed inflammation and an ulcer my GI is not convinced it's Crohns. Just praying that something shows up or the will diagnosis ibs


----------



## Scipio

Blu's Tale said:


> I have a small bowel MRI on Monday because although my colonoscopy showed inflammation and an ulcer my GI is not convinced it's Crohns. Just praying that something shows up or the will diagnosis ibs


If the colonoscopy showed inflammation and an ulcer that by itself suggests that this is something more than IBS.  By definition, IBS is non-inflammatory.


----------



## francesca12403

hi i was recently diagnosed, i had to drink the liquid too! oh my it was horrible, i only drank one and then i puked and retired to drink more, then they told me i had to drink a ton of water so maybe i they could see stuff in the pictures, then when i was in the thing they injected me with this stuff and i felt horribly sick and i puked again, i am not looking forward to doing this again soon to see if my treatment is working, also i’m taking Humira and it’s is the worse pain ever, the shot it unlike anything i have ever felt in my life, my experience may be different than yours so don’t take my experience as what yours may be like


----------



## ronroush7

francesca12403 said:


> hi i was recently diagnosed, i had to drink the liquid too! oh my it was horrible, i only drank one and then i puked and retired to drink more, then they told me i had to drink a ton of water so maybe i they could see stuff in the pictures, then when i was in the thing they injected me with this stuff and i felt horribly sick and i puked again, i am not looking forward to doing this again soon to see if my treatment is working, also i’m taking Humira and it’s is the worse pain ever, the shot it unlike anything i have ever felt in my life, my experience may be different than yours so don’t take my experience as what yours may be like


I could be wrong but I think I have heard that if you apply an ice pack first that it can help some with the pain.


----------



## my little penguin

Ds started humira at age 9 ANd was on it for well over 5 years
Things that help 
Ice prior to and after 
Lollipops or other sugar during -sugar blocks pain receptors 
Have some one ask you hard questions you need to think about -math history science etc.. not yes or no - though process blocks pain 
Ask your doc about adding lidocaine to humira (this lowers the ph so it burns less 
We did this for ds for years 

That said humira changed formulas in the US which doesn’t have citric acid and doesn’t burn 
This should be put as soon as the distributors use up all the older humira 

Good luck


----------



## Delta_hippo

Just a question about recovery time, I have a small bowel mri in a few days, I've got the morning off work but struggling to get the afternoon off.  The test is booked for 8.30 am.  What are my chances of getting through an afternoon at work (involves sitting in a court room for around 3hours)?  Any advice gratefully received.


----------



## Scipio

Recovery time was minimal after my MRI.  I went directly back to work after the procedure.


----------



## Delta_hippo

Scipio said:


> Recovery time was minimal after my MRI.  I went directly back to work after the procedure.


Thanks for this - very reassuring.  I have been okay at work this pm bar the occasional gurgling noise!


----------

